# Looking for info on Semen Tanks



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a semen tank in anticipation of starting AI next Fall. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good SMALL tank?


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought my tank through Superior Semen Works, they had the best price for it. Mine is an MVE Millenium X/C 20. It holds up to 720 straws. I don't know if you can buy any smaller than that, if you can I never did find them. It weighs 60 lbs full and 23 lbs empty. They were pretty quick shipping the tank to me, but I wouldn't reccommend buying semen from them. It took a long time to get here and they even forgot one of my orders. 

Bio Genics LTD also sells tanks and semen, their tanks are a little more expensive but they have excellent customer service and will ship semen pretty quick.

I get my nitrogen from an Air Gas welding store that isn't too far from me, cost about $30 to fill it the first time.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Not to hijack Joan's thread, but I have the same questions. What does it usually cost to refill the tank and how often do they need refilled? Thanks!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I have always owned MVE tanks, they are very popular. I've seen other brands of tanks at buck collections, and the MVE just seems to be better made. Buy one that has at least a 4 month hold time. Some will have 6 months. The small necks lose nitrogen slower than the large neck ones, although the larger necks are easier to work in. I've had both.
The MVE Millenium XC 20 is a good size to start with, it has 6 canisters in it.
These folks have good prices on tanks: http://sementanks.com/
Don't buy a used tank unless you know that it has been maintained and not allowed to go dry. You can get them filled anywhere they sell nitrogen and prices of fill will vary. We are on an ABS route here. They send us a post card the week before they are in our area, to tell us what days they should be here. It's nice to be on a route, that way you are less likely to forget to fill it!


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought my 10 liter tank for $135 off of eBay ;-) I use it for a travel tank, but it does hold 100 days.

Keep an eye on Craigslist - I see nice ones on there every so often. I also saw that Bar 5 was back in business and had a deal on a 21 Liter tank for $500 plus $25 shipping.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice to see you here, Rachel. This is a great forum! Lots of good info here.  

To figure out the cost of filling the nitrogen, you need to look at the static evaporation rate and find out how much semen costs per liter. How long it holds/how often to refill is known as the holding time. Some companies have a flat rate for filling tanks and drive around farm to farm filling them up for people. You will have to see what they do in your area.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I pay $2.25 a liter for nitrogen.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow Tracy - that seems awfully high. I get my tanks filled for $25 and he comes to my place. But I'd trade that for your hay prices anyday - alflafa here is 250-300 a ton in large squares - far more if you want the small bales.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, my tank rarely needs more than 10 liters of nitrogen, so $22.50!


----------

